# Asparagus Lasagna



## kansasgirl (Nov 1, 2004)

Very great twist for asparagus. 

Asparagus Lasagna 
4 lb Asparagus, trimmed 
3 tb EVOO 
Fresh lasagna noodles (not dried) 
4 tb Unsalted butter 
1/4 c AP flour 
1 1/2 c Chicken broth 
1/2 c Water 
7 oz Goat cheese 
1 ts Freshly grated lemon zest 
1 2/3 c Freshly grated Parmesan cheese 
1 c Heavy cream 
Salt and pepper to taste 

1.Cut the tips off each asparagus spear and reserve them. 
2.Toss the asparagus stalks with half the oil, coating them well, and roast them in a preheated 500 F oven, shaking the pans every few minutes, for 5-10 minutes, or until they are crisp-tender. Sprinkle the asparagus with salt to taste and let it cool. Cut the roasted asparagus into 1/2 inch lengths and set aside. 
3.In a saucepan melt the butter, add the flour, and cook the roux over moderately low heat, stirring, for 3 minutes. Add the broth and the water in a stream, whisking continuously. Simmer the mixture for 5 minutes, and whisk in the goat cheese, the zest, and salt and pepper to taste; whisk until the sauce is smooth. 
4.Arrange 1 sheet of pasta in the bottom of an 8 in baking dish. Spread with one fourth of the sauce. Top the sauce in each dish with one fourth of the reserved roasted asparagus and sprinkle the asparagus with 1/3 cup of the Parmesan. Continue to layer the pasta, the sauce, the asparagus, and the Parmesan in the same manner, ending with a sheet of pasta. 
5.In a bowl beat the cream with a pinch of salt until it holds soft peaks. Arrange the reserved asparagus tips decoratively on the pasta, spoon the cream over the pasta and the asparagus tips, spreading it with the back of the spoon, and sprinkle 1/3 cup Parmesan on top. Bake the lasagna in a preheated 400 F oven for 20-30 minutes, or until it is golden and bubbling. Let stand for 10 minutes before serving. Makes 2, 8 in pans of lasagna.


----------



## MJ (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks for the recipe Kansasgirl


----------



## buckytom (Nov 6, 2004)

mj, nice job making sure everyone post is responded to. i've seen you do it a few times.

kansasgirl, no maple syrup lasagna?  just kidding, this looks good. i've been looking for a new recipe for a veggie type lasagna. we love asparagus, so i think it's a go...  thanks for the post.


----------

